# Horizon bow cams



## bonecollector76 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Horizon*

When Oregon Bow went out of business some of their people, including Kevin Strother, went out and got backing to start Horizon Bow Co. I owned a bow shop back then and carried some of their bows. The most popular model was the Firehawk which used an upgraded version of the Black Knight cam. There was also a round wheel used on some of their bows that was module adjust. If you can tell me the model and the draw length you need I may be able to help you as I still have some parts and spec sheets.


----------



## poorshooter (Mar 30, 2009)

I have the firehawk ss the mods have # on them. The one on the bow now are #3 (27") a set on #1 and #2 would be great. I need to get my nephew set up. (317) 371-3535 (cell)


----------



## poorshooter (Mar 30, 2009)

I found 1 #1 and 1 #2 mod. Now if someone can find just 1 of each i am in business. I am sure someone has them somewhere.


----------



## poorshooter (Mar 30, 2009)

Here are the mods i need. I have 1 of each.


----------



## poorshooter (Mar 30, 2009)

TTT STILL LOOKING FOR DRAW MODS. HORIZON FIREHAWK SS NEED 2 #1 & 2 #2 . If anyone has them give me a call.


----------



## ncbiker2002 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Firehawk*

I just picked up a firehawk for my nephew to cut his teeth in archery. It currently is set to a 31" draw lenth and I need to tune it down to around 28.


----------



## gauge2011 (Sep 15, 2010)

*horizon*



bonecollector76 said:


> When Oregon Bow went out of business some of their people, including Kevin Strother, went out and got backing to start Horizon Bow Co. I owned a bow shop back then and carried some of their bows. The most popular model was the Firehawk which used an upgraded version of the Black Knight cam. There was also a round wheel used on some of their bows that was module adjust. If you can tell me the model and the draw length you need I may be able to help you as I still have some parts and spec sheets.


My bow is a horizon model is a phoenix. Not sure how old , but the draw is 29 and feels like 30... i need a 28..It would be great if you could help. my name is josh 817-706-3584


----------



## gauge2011 (Sep 15, 2010)

My bow is a horizon model is a phoenix. Not sure how old , but the draw is 29 and feels like 30... i need a 28..It would be great if you could help. my name is josh 817-706-3584


----------



## targetmaster31 (Sep 3, 2005)

*horizon bow*

does ur firehawk ss have the sting and cable length on it? if so could u send that to me i got a issue and i need to get the right string and cable lengths for it....... my email is [email protected] let me know something please





ncbiker2002 said:


> I just picked up a firehawk for my nephew to cut his teeth in archery. It currently is set to a 31" draw lenth and I need to tune it down to around 28.


----------

